# join/start D&D game  in Portland, Me.



## Tarparpan (May 4, 2008)

New to the area married 30 year old that likes character motivated games not hack and slash. 
 I'm looking for a group to join or to start a group around the Portland area. Send me an email or post in the thread (email is better) and lets set this up. I'm interested in the 4.0 game but know little about it. I'm fluent in 3.5


----------

